# Rams and Apistos on GCAS



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's the link: http://www.gcas.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5089

Wayne and I are both interested in some more Rams and a few Apistos but neither of us is sure if we can make the meeting. Is anyone else interested in any of the fish listed in the link?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

You'll be there. You know she is going to make you wait an extra week. But if she does come on time, I will probably be there and can pick them up for you. I am also interested in some triple reds.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd like to be there, but I hate to have someone bring me fish and not be able to show up. I know how things work, as soon as I make plans, the baby is gonna come :doh:


----------

